# Profile



## -cedric- (9. August 2006)

hi da ich kaum gescheite gewichtsangaben betr. profile parts finden kann hoffe ich auf das wissen der ibc users! wer kann mir sagen welche hr. nabe mit driver und achse und 175mm kurbel am leichtesten ist? oder hätte jemand ne liste wo alle profile parts aufgezählt sind inkl. gewichtsangaben.

Thanks


----------



## j.e.t. (9. August 2006)

also is zwar 170mm abet vielleicht kannst ja was mit anfangen

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2542217&postcount=117
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2542227&postcount=118


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (9. August 2006)

Da es grade um Profile geht, hab ich auch eine Frage.
Hat jemand erfahrung mit der Profile Mini Cassette Hub mit Titan Driver?

Hab evtl. vor mie eine zubestellen weiß nur nicht wie lang die Achse ist ich brauch eigendlich eine 175mm lange.
und wie viel würde die Titan Achse an Gewicht rausschalgen?


----------



## AerO (9. August 2006)

ich fahr nun seit mittlerweile guten 8 monaten vorne und hinten die profile mini naben. hinten mit 10t titan driver und 14mm titan achse.
kann eigentlich bisher nicht viel schlechtes dazu sagen, bis auf die tatsache, dass die hr nabe seit einer woche anfängt an verschiedenen stellen einer radumdrehung spiel zu bekommen. das ist wohl bei der nabe ein bekanntes auftreten und wird auch vom importeur anstandslos bearbeitet. der freilauf macht eigentlich keine zicken, da läuft alles wie am schnürchen. halt einmal aufgemacht, saubergemacht und mit silikonspray reingesprüht. mehr pflege braucht die eigentlich nicht. finds aber schon recht traurig, dass ne fast 500,- nabe nach grad mal 8 monaten anfängt spiel zu bekommen. hat mein bild halt n bissl getrübt, bin aber dennoch mit der qualität der naben zufrieden. 
meine hr nabe wiegt mit 10t ti driver und 14mm ti achse (an beiden enden gekürzt) irgendwas knapp unter 380gr. halt ohne schrauben und u-scheiben gewogen.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (10. August 2006)

Danke für das Feedback.....
du weißt nicht zufällig wie lang die Achse vor dem kürzen war? Weil die muss in ein 24 Zoll Rahmen passen und sollte die Achse zu kurz sein :/
Momentan Fahre ich die Proper mit einer 175mm Langen Achse

Und kennt jemand die Garantie Ansprüche bei Profile?

Danke


----------



## -cedric- (10. August 2006)

@AerO wie hört sich den der freilauf der mini an, hat sicher der ton mit den monaten verändert?


----------



## AerO (10. August 2006)

die profile hat ne feinere verzahnung als zb wethepeople oder odyssey und zudem wird jede sperrklinke einzeln durch ne feder angelenkt, kein c-clip quatsch. ton ist demnach also ganz toll und deine freunde hören dich meilenweit. ist der ton ein kaufargument?


----------



## -cedric- (10. August 2006)

seltsam...... hab auf dem dirtbike ne profile mtb ss cassette hub das innenleben wurde auch schon sauber gemacht, die federn einwenig nach oben gebogen und sie surrt entäuschend leise vor sich ! die  kaufsargumente sind für mich...... gewicht, design, haltbarkeit, kultstatus und ton!


----------



## Da-MoShAz (11. August 2006)

Fahre Profile Mini vorne hinten mit 3/8studs.(d.H) keine Achse sondern inbusschrauben die 10mm dick sind und in eine 14mm Alu Achse reingeschraubt werden. die Naben sind schon ziemlich alt und laufen bei Pflege Tadellos.. Der Ton vom Driver verändert sich kein bisschen, er ist laut und scheyn. ich fahre hinten einen 9t Titandriver der auch schon ca. 1 jahr hinter sich hat und vom Zustand noch ziemlich gut erhalten ist. gewicht ist hinten ziemlich leicht wegen den studs.
Meine Profile Kurbel ist gestern nach 3 Jahren gerissen(Profile Race 175). Mann muss dazu aber auch sagen, dass sie schon ziemlich ge****t war. Die Titanachse bringt vom Gewicht so um die 150g würd ich sagen. 
Ich kann nur sagen, dass Profile die geilsten Sachen baut, der Preis ist auch berechtigt!


----------



## oxoxo (11. August 2006)

Da-MoShAz schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann nur sagen, dass Profile die geilsten Sachen baut, der Preis ist auch berechtigt!



naja das sehe ich anders. Der Preis in dem Profile in Amerika verkauft, mag berechtigt sein, aber der Preis in Europa ist einfach zu hoch.

Vom Gewicht ist eine Macneil Nabe leichter als eine Profilenabe. 
Durch die 36 Loch der Macneil und der Versteifung im Flansch, sparst du am Ende auch noch durch weniger Speichen und Nippel. sonsnt halte ich 36 Loch hinten für zu beansprucht.
Vorn ist eine Tree Nabe allemal besser.

Eine Hollowbyte mit Titanachse oder Wombolts macht auch mehr Sinn als eine Profilekurbel.


----------



## Tobster (11. August 2006)

oxoxo schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Hollowbyte mit Titanachse oder Wombolts macht auch mehr Sinn als eine Profilekurbel.



eine hollowbite kurbel mit ti hardware oder die neuen wombolts mögen schöne kurbeln sein, aber warum machen sie mehr sinn - wenn man auf die schlichte un schmale optik bei seinen kurbeln ne verzichten möchte, dann sin profile kurbeln doch eine gute wahl. wenn man allerdings so etwas nicht so gerne mag, denn kann man och mitn hollowbites gut bedient sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -cedric- (11. August 2006)

nö nö die hollowbite find ich optisch gesehen ganz übel, totaler hundeknochen style! wenn ich au ne profile verzichten müsste, lieber ne khe hindenburg mit ti achse wiegt auch nur so um die 950gr


----------



## Tobster (11. August 2006)

ach hier noch in kleiner nachtrag, ich will mal ne so sein:

www.countrybikes.de -> products -> profile racing : preisliste 2006 herunterladen (pdf format!) --> dort sin preise un gewichte vermerkt, ich denke des reicht denn aus um anhaltspunkte zu haben


----------



## -cedric- (12. August 2006)

@Tobster endlich das such ich schon die längste zeit!


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (13. August 2006)

Hat schon mal einer von Euch im Amiland Bestellt? Oder kann mir sagen wie das da/hier abläuft?


----------



## Lukas_Supreme (22. Dezember 2010)

stellt doch mal bilder mit euren bikes (natürlich mit profiles rein)

meine


----------



## Daniel_D (22. Dezember 2010)

Schwachsinn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## holmar (22. Dezember 2010)

Aye


----------



## RISE (22. Dezember 2010)

Für solchen "zeigt her eure flachen Roller Imitate mit 6.0 Sticker" Quatsch ist www.bmx-forum.comsehr empfehlenswert.


----------

